# Leiseste Ringe?



## fischbär (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

was sind Eure Favoriten an Ringen was eine geringe Lautstärke angeht. Im Nachbarthread meinten ja einige, Fuji Alconite wäre leiser als Fuji SIC. Was ist da so der allgemeine Konsensus? Sind die Alps besser oder schlechter? Und American Tackle?


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Ich denke die Frage hat einen fehlenden Faktor: die Schnur.
Meiner beobachtung nach sind manche Ringe mit der einen schnur lauter, mit der anderen leiser, ein wieder anderer Ring kann aber bei den beiden Schnüren wieder komplett andersrum reagieren.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Grubenrainer hat schon Recht. Es ist immer ne Kombi aus Schnur (Geflecht), Blank und Ringeinlage.

 Ein Brettharter hochmodulierter Blank wirkt da teils auch wie ein Resonanzkörper.....

 Wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass die günstigeren Alconit Einlagen mit mehr unterschiedlichen Geflochtenen klar kommen als Sics. Von teuren Torzite Ringen reden wir hier aber mal nicht. Da gibt es aufgrund des Preises kaum Erfahrungswerte....

 Es ist übrigens mehr oder weniger Wurst ob das nun ein AMT, Seaguide oder Fuji Ring ist..... die Einlagen sind meist gleich gut oder schlecht gearbeitet - aber das Material ansich (Alconit, SIC, HardLoy) macht den Unterschied.

 Ich würde nen Fuji Alconite nehmen....


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Fuji Alconites sind bei mir an zwei Ruten dran und kommen wirklich mit jeder Schnur zurecht.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, kommt es auf das gesamte Setup an.
Meine billigste Rute hat einen 24T Blank und no name SiC Ringe, die wirklich grob gesintert sind.
Von der Lautstärke gibt es mit der gleichen Schnur und Ködergewicht keinen Unterschied zu den Alconites.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Neben den bereits genannten Faktoren für die Entwicklung einer Frequenzschwingung mit entsprechender Geräuschentwicklung, sind auch die Ringstege verantwortlich!
Bei einem Einstegring wird es logischerweise mehr Frequenzschwingung geben, als bei Zweisteg oder gar Dreistegringen.

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Die Schnur ist immer das Problem, nicht die modernen Ringe. Sicher schwingt der Einarm- Ring gerne mit, weniger der Mehrfüssler.


----------



## fischbär (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Ich habe hauptsächlich an der DS-Rute ein Problem. Die ist halt aus super hartem Carbon und dünn. Die Schnur ist fast egal, da surrt alles dran. Ich werde jetzt mal den Spitzenring gegen Alconite tauschen und berichten.
Könnte übrigens sein, dass insbesondere für Barsche die Geräusche sogar gut sind...


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Mich juckt Schnur-Sound überhaupt nicht - den höre ich (falls anfallend) nicht, weil ich ihn nicht hören will. IMO reine Gewöhnungssache.

Habe früher ewig mit "dauerratschenden" Oldtimer-Rollen geangelt - die waren vergleichsweise deutlich lauter und penetranter (was mich auch nicht interessiert hat).

Und fingen Hechte sowie nicht mal so kleine Beifang-Barsche mit 0,40er Mono und "Blumendraht"-Fertig-Stahlvorfach an ner Grobmotoro-Glasfaser-Telerute. Also nix mit flüsterndem Subtil-Setup, genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Ruti Island (7. Mai 2016)

Ich hab neulich nen gut 70er Hecht ziemlich hart an einer Rute mit Fuji Sic Ringen und PowerPro gedrillt und es hat im Spitzenring gequietscht [emoji28] war richtig eklig!
Aber die neue Schnur liegt schon hier, ist diesmal eine Daiwa Evo 8braid. Bin mal gespannt ob sich da spürbar was verändert.


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*



fischbär schrieb:


> ... Was ist da so der allgemeine Konsensus?


 
 Hallo,

 mit geflochtenen Schnüren hab ich am Main jahrelang mit einer alten Rute mit Hardloyringen sehr gut gefangen. Die Rute ging leider irgendwann zu Bruch und die Kombi geflochtene Schnüre und SIC-Ringe brachte dann nicht mehr ganz so gute Ergebnisse.

 Spinnfischt eigentlich jemand von euch noch mit Monofil oder ist das schon völlig ausgestorben?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## fischbär (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Mach ich schon manchmal. Habe damit so ziemlich alles gefangen... Ich nehme Geflecht nur wegen der Hänger...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Spinnfischt eigentlich jemand von euch noch mit Monofil oder ist das schon völlig ausgestorben?


Teilweise schon, ein Faktor ist die Distanz, bis 20m ist Monofil durchgezogen gar nicht so schlimm was die Dehnung betrifft und quirlige Sprungfische wie Forellen hält es deutlich besser gespannt. 

Deswegen müssen die Ringe aber auch etwas weiter sein, sowohl für Monofile wie auch für dickere und steifere Dyneema-Schnüre. Ich finde die Befreiung für die Schnur ist ab Gr.7 aufwärts merklich. 
Daher werden von mir Ringlein Gr.6 oder gar Gr.5 entfernt und dann klappt es auch mit dem modernen Beringungsaufbau ala NGC oder KR von Fuji ohne Stau für die Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich nen gut 70er Hecht ziemlich hart an einer Rute mit Fuji Sic Ringen und PowerPro gedrillt und es hat im Spitzenring gequietscht [emoji28] war richtig eklig!


Tausch lieber den Ring aus, bei dem ist der Rand nicht sauber herum poliert oder gar die Metallfassung am schaben.


----------



## fischbär (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Habe jetzt bei meiner Triffic Drop Shot den Spitzenring gegen Fuji Hardloy getauscht. Jetzt ist sie flüsterleise. Genial! Danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## Fr33 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

So muss das sein


----------



## fischbär (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Mal ein Update: habe jetzt auch den SiC Ring an meiner Allroundspinne wegen Abnutzung getauscht (durch Kontakt mit Packung, Wänden, Decken...). Ein Wunder! Keine Geräusche mehr. Also ebenfalls gegen Fuji Hardloy.
Habe auch einen Fuji Sic da, da werde ich mal einen Versuch an meiner Spin-Tele von shimano starten. Da ist raue Schnur drauf, mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Von den kleinen Einlagen und eben besonders in den Spitzenringen gibt es bei Fuji SIC auch eine schlechte Qualität mit einem Kratzegrat am Rand der Einlage, sowie eine erstklassige dort glattpolierte. Sieht man sehr schlecht wegen den Reflektionen und der Qualitätslevel wie Herkunft steht natürlich nicht drauf. :g
Liegt nachvollziehbar daran, dass die wirklich aus SIC bestehenden Fuji SIC Einlagen eben sehr teuer beim Polieren sind, weil SIC eben fast Diamanthart ist.
Wiki: Es zeigt eine hohe Härte von 9,6 (Mohs) und 2600 (Vickers, Knoop)

Eine etwas weniger harte Einlage läßt sich deswegen leichter aalglatt polieren.


----------



## fischbär (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Im Prinzip ist Aluoxid auch eigentlich das beste Material. Es hat eine halbwegs akzeptable Wärmeleitfähigkeit, akzeptable Härte (es muss ja nur härter sein als die härtesten Krümel Dreck an der Schnur), ausgezeichnete Stoßfestigkeit und vor allem ein sehr homogenes Gefüge, dass sich leicht polieren lässt.
SiC hat einfach nur eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit und eine -nicht gebraucht- höhere Härte. Und dazu ist der Preis auch noch besser.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Das Problem ist mitunter das Gewicht der Einlage......

Wenn man sich mal Hardloy, Alconite, Zirkonium, SIC oder gar Torzide Einlagen anschaut sieht man wie unterschiedlich dick und damit unterschiedlich schwer die Einlagen dann sind. Bei 8-10 Ringen auf dem Blank kann sich das schon bemerkbar machen.


----------



## fischbär (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Joa, gut. Aber so auf dem Hightechtrip bin ich persönlich nicht ;-). Bisher hat mich das Ringgewicht eher weniger limitiert. Mir reicht es, wenn die Dinger haltbar sind, die Schnur nicht beschädigen und mir nicht auf den Sack gehen, weil die Schnur summt. Da bin ich 100% zufrieden, mit Extrapunkten für Schnurabweisung, aber das ist eh nicht das Material sondern der Halter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mitunter das Gewicht der Einlage......
> 
> Wenn man sich mal Hardloy, Alconite, Zirkonium, SIC oder gar Torzide Einlagen anschaut sieht man wie unterschiedlich dick und damit unterschiedlich schwer die Einlagen dann sind. Bei 8-10 Ringen auf dem Blank kann sich das schon bemerkbar machen.


Dafür hat man doch die Fein-Kokswaage und die feine Datenbankliste vom El'Paco! :m

Bei den ganz kleinen niedrigen Gr.7 und feiner macht für die wichtigen vorderen Positionen sich nur noch wenig Unterschied bemerkbar. 
Ich akzeptiere selbst als Hardcore-Gewichtsfetischist 0,27g für einen Gr.7 Alconite Ring anstelle 0,23g für einen Gr.6, weil man die 0,04g auch bei 5 Ringleins nicht wirklich merkt. Beim Tip-Ring ist wiederum die schlankeste Version stärker einsparend, wegen mehr Stahlframework! 
(Superduper Feather-UL-Rütchen für 1-5g mal außen vor, das ist Sonderklasse)


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist Aluoxid auch eigentlich das beste Material. Es hat eine halbwegs akzeptable Wärmeleitfähigkeit, akzeptable Härte (es muss ja nur härter sein als die härtesten Krümel Dreck an der Schnur), ausgezeichnete Stoßfestigkeit und vor allem ein sehr homogenes Gefüge, dass sich leicht polieren lässt.
> SiC hat einfach nur eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit und eine -nicht gebraucht- höhere Härte. Und dazu ist der Preis auch noch besser.


 
 Das Thema Wärmeleitfähigkeit hängt u.U unmittelbar mit den zu erwartenden Drillzeiten zusammen und wieviel (kühl) wasser die Schnur transportiert


----------



## fischbär (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Leiseste Ringe?*

Nasse Schnur wird eh nicht über 100 C heiß. Das Problem ist wohl eher beim Aufspulen und bei trockener Schnur.


----------

